# Just hold a little high!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.longrangehunting.com/content ... nting-113/


> Seventy-eight yards! I can see the frowns and furrowed brows. It used to be such a shot was a risky thing. Today, we have the equipment to make such ranges comfortable.


 Really?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OK Huge, a little pot stirring. :mrgreen: I thought you guys solved this last year. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That web sight should be called: 
http://www.bigweeniecontesticanshootfartherthanyou.com

But, that's a little wordy huh. How about http://www.lazyretardhunter.com or http://www.irresponsibleoutdoors.com

Check my web sight out. http://www.chitstirer.com :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

...and here comes the judge and jury :roll: ...Please, uncle Tex o Bob, teach me about ethics so I can be as wonderful as you... _(O)_


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That web sight should be called:
> http://www.bigweeniecontesticanshootfartherthanyou.com
> 
> But, that's a little wordy huh. How about http://www.lazyretardhunter.com or http://www.irresponsibleoutdoors.com
> ...


Hey none of your links work! :wink:  Now I am pi$$ed, that is false advertisement. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I liked the guy's article. If you get the right setup and work at it, you can be proficient from those distances. Not for me... I prefer up close and personal but at least the guy lays out the groundwork for those who want to put in the work to be accurate at long range. Seems most folks are going to just "hold high" instead of doing it right, but it sounds like this guy has done his homework and put in the practice to make the long shots count. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Some people that can shot long ranges and are good at it. I know a guy that can shoot long range and not have a proubly killing his game with one shot. Some other people should not shoot pass a 100 yards.If you do it right then that fine. but it just takes away from the hunt and the fun. Im talking about rilfe. if your talking about bows then im not with teh long rang shooting.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought this was canned last year also. I for one would not shoot more than 60yrds and thats if it was still calm flat and broadside. i have made target shots at 100yrds but would not even try it at an animal. but then again it is the HUNTERS call not mine or Tex's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to say it....Proficiency at 80+ yards on a target range should NOT encourage someone to think they have the ability to do the same thing in a hunting situation.... too many other factors in play here boys...such as the animal moving in the 3/4 of a sec it takes the arrow to travel the distance from the bow to said animal...once you loose it...you can't call it back...how about the fact that wind moves at different speeds every 15-20 feet going uphill or down..just be ethical...dont ruin it for the rest of us that take bowhunting serious.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you think about his suggestion that perhaps jumping the string is more common on shots that are under 40 yards where the animal can actually hear the bowstring snap? Or his observation that on a long range shot, the animal seems more prone to just turn their head as opposed to jumping, ducking, or just flat out running off? It seemed to kinda make sense to me..... I'm sure you've noticed there is only so far you can come up on an animal before you pass their "safety zone" and they start to move off.... I wonder if its the same way when you are bowhunting and trying to stalk to within the "acceptable" range for most folks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> ...and here comes the judge and jury :roll: ...Please, uncle Tex o Bob, teach me about ethics so I can be as wonderful as you... _(O)_


I've already tought you everything you need to know young man. It's up to you to put those teachings to work for the betterment of our wildlife. _(O)_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You taught me??? :rotfl: Funny little idiot I think the fumes are starting to get to you. BTW, if you want my opinion I don't think most "bowhunters" should be shooting over 20 yards! But, you are not going to hear me passing judgement on this forum.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I consistantly practice with my bow out to 90+ yards, not to take an animal at that distance, but if I hit one at 20 yards and it doesn't go down, say a bad hit from jumping the string and it runs to 50 or 60 yards and stops, I will put another arrow in it at that distance.

Speaking of jumping the string, if it jumps the string at 20 or 30 yards it will become a bad hit, jumping the string at 50 or 60 yards it becomes a complete miss. :wink:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont understand dustins comments. Did you say that it is not responsible to shoot a rifle at an animal more than 100 yards away?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im saying that for some people. not all. just some.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You taught me??? :rotfl: Funny little idiot I think the fumes are starting to get to you. BTW, if you want my opinion I don't most "bowhunters" should be shooting over 20 yards! But, you are not going to hear me passing judgement on this forum.


I agree Tex and ethics :roll: I also agree about the whole twenty yards thing bwhntr, but unlike you I will pass judgement here and say that guys taking those ridiculous long range shots at living breathing animals are a bunch of IDIOTS! Period. Anybody that wants a animal that bad to take such high risk shots are not bowhunting for the right reasons, they are wanting nothing more than a picture to hang alongside of their buddies at the archery pro shop! :twisted: But I get so sick of this type of arguement that happens every year.............................Why can't everyone just be like TEX? :wink: JK buddy! 8)


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Isn't it all about KENETIC ENERGY? If you can shoot a heavy enough arrow, fast enough, and far enough, yeah, you might kill a deer at 100 yards. But lets be honest boys, nobody needs to be taking that shot at live animals. Paper shots, I encourge that all day. You will be more accuate at 40 yards, if you practice at 100 yards, but don't be stupid (yes, I said "stupid") 100 yard live animals shots are not wise with a bow. Here's a link to help understand Kenetic Energy. Remember all these test were done at 25 yards, the numbers drop fast at 60 yards or further.

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Carbo ... guide5.htm


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Isn't it all about KENETIC ENERGY?


*NO*


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

You can have all the kinetic energy in the world and it won't help you at all if the animal decides to take a step forward between the time you release the arrow and the time it hits the animal. A complete pass through on an animals butt isn't going to do you a whole lot of good. 

Not to mention, that while I'm sure most of you practice hard and dillegently and can make the shot all day long, I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of the people out on the opening weekend of the bowhunt would be hard pressed to hit an 8" group at 50 yards at the range much less in a hunting situation with angles, inclines and adrenaline involved. I think that there are a handful of people who can make those kind of shots consistently, but I'm not going to ever find out if I'm one of them. Too much chance involved for it to be worth it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

50 yards should be the max on bow hunting inless you are like tex it should be 35 yards. jK TEX. Bow hunting is to get close to your game not how farr can you shoot and kill your game.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a pin out to 60 yards and practice at that range, plus everything into 5 yards. The thing I like about shooting long range is it shows your errors. I have never killed anything beyond 35 yards. Most are closer than that.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've held 'er a little high....but it was for something else entirely! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah Zim, peeing contests with you sister don't count.  :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 50 yards should be the max on bow hunting inless you are like tex it should be 35 yards. jK TEX. Bow hunting is to get close to your game not how farr can you shoot and kill your game.


Seeeit, 35 yards is way out there for me, I like em inside 20. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > 50 yards should be the max on bow hunting inless you are like tex it should be 35 yards. jK TEX. Bow hunting is to get close to your game not how farr can you shoot and kill your game.
> ...


I seen you shoot at the leauges on friday nights.


----------

